# Iris & Ashley - Boudoir



## rub (Apr 13, 2012)

I posted one before of Ashley, but figured I would share a bit more.  C&C is appreciated as always.

Cheers,
Kristal

1






2





3


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice, Rub!  I like them very much!

btw... whatever happened to the "FOTOGRAFFERS"  that opened a place right down from your new studio?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Very nice, Rub!  I like them very much!
> 
> btw... whatever happened to the "FOTOGRAFFERS"  that opened a place right down from your new studio?



They got rubbed out, lol


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the cool, blueish backlighting in #3. Very simple, very sexy!


----------



## rub (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Derrel.  Hot light + cool WB = sooc shot. 

And yes, the studio rigth beside me has moved on to another town (they are a travelling gig - and they were actually very friendly) and now a full time boudoir studio and salon is opening up 1.5 blocks from me.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 17, 2012)

rub said:


> Thanks Derrel.  Hot light + cool WB = sooc shot.
> 
> And yes, the studio rigth beside me has moved on to another town (they are a travelling gig - and they were actually very friendly) and now a full time boudoir studio and salon is opening up 1.5 blocks from me.



Damn! They just have to come steal your thunder. But sometimes competition can be good. If they do cheap, you can do quality and charge more.


----------



## rub (Apr 17, 2012)

DiskoJoe- they arent really competition.  They have been shooting for a couple months, their overhead is 3x what I am paying, and their price is about 1/4 of what I charge.  It will make me work harder to stay on top of my game, and really, I'd rather focus on my clients instead of my competitors.  I sent them a message welcoming them to the neighbourhood and wishing them all the best.  I can't stop competition, but I can do my best to work with them.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice!  If you don't mind, how did you light number 3?  

Did you have high ISO or a slow shutter to get that window ambient plus a monolight  front camera left?  I've seen opportunities I missed to employ window lighting "after the fact" and the shoot is over, I guess because I'm a nooB student.


----------



## rub (Apr 17, 2012)

2WheelPhoto - #3 was 1/125 // iso 800 // f2.8 and yes, one hotlight (500w) and then the window light.  For me - I shoot natural light and fill only when needed.  Its just my style I guess.  Or my laziness.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 18, 2012)

rub said:


> DiskoJoe- they arent really competition.  They have been shooting for a couple months, their overhead is 3x what I am paying, and their price is about 1/4 of what I charge.  It will make me work harder to stay on top of my game, and really, I'd rather focus on my clients instead of my competitors.  I sent them a message welcoming them to the neighbourhood and wishing them all the best.  I can't stop competition, but I can do my best to work with them.



No you didnt understand me. I have a finance degree. There are two business scheme that one can pick for their model: cost effective/value or quality product. Since they are doing this and using the method of under cutting on the price point then you would want to advertise and stress QUALITY! This should be easy for you since you do in fact sell a quality service and product. But make sure that you use this in your advertising that customers get quality for the price. Have this be the central focus that everything revolves around. Thus you will create a client base that has an emphasis on wanting a quality product. These are good kinds of customers to have because they come back more often then someone looking for a cheap bargain. 

Feel free to send me a check for my consulting services at anytime.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 18, 2012)

rub said:


> 2WheelPhoto - #3 was 1/125 // iso 800 // f2.8 and yes, one hotlight (500w) and then the window light.  For me - I shoot natural light and fill only when needed.  Its just my style I guess.  Or my laziness.



Natural light is good for this type of work and doesnt cost anything.


----------



## rub (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh DiskoJoe I did understand you.  And that is already the client base I have. Its how I promote my work, its reflected in my marketing materials, my experience and my end product.  I just meant to say that they wont be around long.  And as far as taking my customers? It wont happen.  Customers who shoot with them are NOT the clients I want. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## camz (Apr 25, 2012)

K, very cool and classy...the usual! :thumbup:


----------



## CCericola (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice. Your style reminds me of Sue Bryce. I met her at WPPI. She also only uses window light and reflecting panels. She has studios in NZ and AU

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 25, 2012)

V. Nice! Thanks for your shots!!


----------



## Guinness Man (May 9, 2012)

1:Nice but a lil washed out
2:Great Use of Natural light
3: NOT a flattering pose for a female (watch the tummys)
4: Cute and Sexy


----------

